# Weather



## Tricky Dicky (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone get overnight Snow?? In Belfast just enough to turn the roof of the car White !!


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Yep, plenty of snow in banbridge - great craic


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

Were experiencing some weird weather here in Bradford, West Yorkshire. Were talking piercing sunshine, snow, hale stone, rain... washed car on saturday and today it looks as if its been in a war - so demoralising


----------



## Mick. (Feb 18, 2008)

There is a bit up here in Ballymena.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Just a touch in Fermanagh, long gone now though.


----------



## gordyb (Dec 10, 2006)

yip snowed this morning in the 'cloney, looked out the window and the car was white lol


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Had to leave work at 4 because the snow was belting down! That was in letterkenny but by the time I got bac to the border it was all clear.


----------



## bopperh1981 (Jan 28, 2008)

*weather &some*

yeh lots of snow in the midlands And it seamed to follow me a round all day!!
Has any one seen the new autoglym product 'HD wax' that thev just brought out? any feed back out there??


----------

